# Hi, from Portland Maine, advice on mooring



## Carl V (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello, new to this community! Beginner sailor. I am considering buying a Rhodes 19 with a mooring at the East End Beach in Portland for $4,000. I understand it is difficult to get a mooring. What are the costs? How can I check the seaworthiness of this boat and the mooring condition? Thank you, Carla V


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Hi Carla. Welcome. I'm surprised no one has responded yet. The Rhodes 19 is a great boat for a beginner: it is a forgiving, stable but fun boat to sail. Love, love, love that design. I'd say that price is a bit high, but if it comes with a mooring in a place where they are scarce, that's a different animal and may very well be worth the money. Tell us more about the boat; the Rhodes 19 comes in several flavors and has been produced for many years, so the age and model will impact the value. Is this the centerboard or fixed keel model? Teak seats or fiberglass? Does it come with a trailer? Outboard engine? What is the condition of the trailer/engine?

For checking the condition of the boat, I highly recommend this book:









Inspecting the Aging Sailboat (The International Marine Sailboat Library): Casey, Don: 9780071445450: Amazon.com: Books


Inspecting the Aging Sailboat (The International Marine Sailboat Library) [Casey, Don] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Inspecting the Aging Sailboat (The International Marine Sailboat Library)



www.amazon.com





Lots of great information there. There is a wealth of experience here too that you can tap into. Go to the boat and take a zillion pictures. Post whatever questions you might have and someone (at least me for sure) will get back to you asap.

For inspecting the mooring, there's not much you can do without diving on the mooring or pulling it. You can ask specifically what kind of mooring it is (screw? dead weight?), when it was last serviced and who serviced it, but you may just have to take a flyer. As for the costs, you can ask the harbormaster. If the mooring rights come with the boat and this is a prime location, that may be the more valuable commodity here. I don't know much about Portland (except that I love to visit there in the summer), so I can't be of much help there.

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Carl V (Sep 6, 2021)

mstern said:


> Hi Carla. Welcome. I'm surprised no one has responded yet. The Rhodes 19 is a great boat for a beginner: it is a forgiving, stable but fun boat to sail. Love, love, love that design. I'd say that price is a bit high, but if it comes with a mooring in a place where they are scarce, that's a different animal and may very well be worth the money. Tell us more about the boat; the Rhodes 19 comes in several flavors and has been produced for many years, so the age and model will impact the value. Is this the centerboard or fixed keel model? Teak seats or fiberglass? Does it come with a trailer? Outboard engine? What is the condition of the trailer/engine?
> 
> For checking the condition of the boat, I highly recommend this book:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your expert reply!
Here is some more info: 
Condition: This boat is from 1972, while she's sturdy and in good condition for her age, she's got some character for sure and is definitely not as shiny as some of the younger boats out there. This boat has some old sails that propel her just fine, but could use a refresh. 
The bottom was recently painted, and the iron keel sealed with POR15 and interprotect.
Evinrude Fisherman 6hp Long shaft outboard included. Serviced last year. This is a famous motor that just keeps on truckin, but needs gentle care and maintenance. - 
New fuel pump - 
New water pump
The oak beams in hull have been epoxy sealed (literally bathed in epoxy), and the keel bolts are in good shape. There is no movement or slow leaks in the keel, but should be addressed in 5-10 years. The mast was recently repaired and reinforced. Could use a paint job. The decking woodwork was recently refinished, but may need a refresh in a couple years. 
Tiller and rudder have been refinished and reinforced with stainless steel. 
New lower shrouds New halyards and spinnaker lines
New Jib hanks 
New rub rail 
The oak beams in hull have been epoxy sealed (literally bathed in epoxy), and the keel bolts are in good shape. 
There is no movement or slow leaks in the keel, but should be addressed in 5-10 years. 
The mast was recently repaired and reinforced. Could use a paint job. The decking woodwork was recently refinished, but may need a refresh in a couple years. 
Tiller and rudder have been refinished and reinforced with stainless steel. 
New lower shrouds
New halyards and spinnaker lines 
New Jib hanks 
New rub rail 
The trailer works fine getting from the yard to the launch. We are currently in the process of reinforcing the cradle, and Includes magnetic break lights. The caveat here is that it doesn't have a title or registration since it's homemade, and the previous owner never had a title. We've never had a problem with this (typically just had a follow car) but I'm working on getting an active registration before pull out time.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

sounds like you've bought the boat. Good for you; as I said, the Rhodes 19 is one of the all time great day sailers. Just a great boat to learn on and grow with. Because you mention keel bolts, I am assuming you have the fixed keel model. I think this design just sails better than the swing keel model; however, it is more difficult to trailer and launch. All in all, taking into consideration the trailer and the mooring rights, it sounds like you made a good deal.


----------

